
Imitation With Innovation Reduces Risk in Startups - borisfowler
http://www.caycon.com/blog/2011/05/imitation-with-innovation-reduces-risk-in-startups/
======
borisfowler
Imitating your industry leaders is a great way to position yourself among the
smaller competition you face in your market.

Tech companies can follow Apple or Google's example even though they may not
have to same resources they do, but everyone can set aside an hour a day to
spend working on their own projects.

Every business can make their experience more enjoyable for their customers by
adding TV's or games of some kind while people wait.

The point is, if you see someone doing something that is working for them, why
wouldn't you do it too?

